# Room and board while at BMQ



## Double-R (28 Mar 2008)

Here is my situation, I am married and about to attend BMQ. I was told I do not qualify for storage but I don't have to pay room and board because of my maritul status.  So my wife and I gave up our apartment and moved in with my mom while I attend BMQ.  We put all of our things in storage which we have to pay for ourselves but the CFRC told me just to bring my marriage certificate to BMQ to avoid the R&B charges. I got a call today from CFRLS reminding me to bring certain documents one of which was a copy of our lease/mortgage.  When I told her about my situation she told me I would be charged R&B.  I spoke with the CFRC and they told me not to worry about it but I have two people telling me two different things.  Has anyone had a similiar experience?


----------



## CallOfDuty (28 Mar 2008)

I'm no clerk, but I'm pretty sure that if you want to get rations and quarters paid for, you will have to bring in some sort of lease agreement with your mom.  Are you paying her rent?


----------



## Pea (28 Mar 2008)

We have a few here on course with a smiliar situation. Their spouse lives with parents, but pays rent to them. They drew up a lease agreement between the two of them, and the clerks had no problem with that here.


----------



## Double-R (29 Mar 2008)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> I'm no clerk, but I'm pretty sure that if you want to get rations and quarters paid for, you will have to bring in some sort of lease agreement with your mom.  Are you paying her rent?



Yes I am paying her, thanks for the sugestion about the rental agreement.  I'll be sure to draw one up and bring it with me.


----------



## RTaylor (29 Mar 2008)

If you can provide info about being married and your paying for living you dont pay anything extra like R&B or anything else I do believe, and the difference in your check is pretty large, between 250-400 a check I think and Im not sure or not but it may also reflect on your dependants if you get paid a bit more or not.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2008)

Rations and quarters.........not room and board. Lets start using the right terms right away.


----------



## RTaylor (29 Mar 2008)

Government Subsidized Living Quarters and Pre-Scheduled Meal Preparation .

Sounds all gov't like now    >


----------



## matthew_bourque (17 Jun 2009)

Just a quick question, when your at BMQ and your other courses you do before you officially start your trade and get posted .. do they charge you for food and lodging?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2009)

I used the search page and searched on pay quarters BMQ, and limited the search to the last 365 days to generate recent responses. The second hit was this post:

CFLRS Internet Site, BMQ-IAP-BOTP Info, Joining Instructions & Related Info

And that post includes this statement:



> 7. If you are single, you must pay rations and quarters throughout your stay at the School at a cost of $425.00 per month.



Please use the search function to find your answers for simple questions.


----------



## JBoyd (17 Jun 2009)

quick answer: if you are single, yes. if you are married, no. (I know this goes for BMQ not overly sure about other training courses however)


----------



## Quartermaster (18 Jun 2009)

If you are on a restricted posting while on course, regardless of what course it may be, you will have to pay for rations and quarters (R&Q).  If you are posted to a unit and subsequently sent on a course on Temporary Duty (TD) status, then you will not pay for R&Q.

Oh and in case it comes up as a question, the reason you will not pay R&Q if you are married is that you are already maintaining a primary residence where you are responsible to provide shelter for your dependants.  

Often in this case, you will also be entitled to a separation allowance.  To get that allowance, you have to show up with documents such as your marriage certificate or declaration of common-law status, as well as a copy of your lease/mortgage proving you are paying for a primary residence.


----------



## Chiefy268 (16 Sep 2009)

No I am not married nor am I in any form of relationship, but I do maintain a house. If I bring a copy of my mortgage agreement to basic will I still have to pay R and Q?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

You _might_ not have to pay for quarters but you will pay for rations.


----------



## erik.hillis (16 Sep 2009)

For BMQ at St. Jean:

*SINGLE*
Rations - $493.00/month
Quarters - $88.00/month

A married member does not pay rations and quarters.


----------



## Neolithium (16 Sep 2009)

Sorry about asking in this thread, the search function seems to not be up just yet.  Where does one get a declaration of common law status?


----------



## kratz (16 Sep 2009)

Status of Common Law Relationship, reply # 21 of the link.


----------



## Neolithium (16 Sep 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Status of Common Law Relationship, reply # 21 of the link.


Thank you! That link is much appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2009)

erikh said:
			
		

> For BMQ at St. Jean:
> 
> *SINGLE*
> Rations - $493.00/month
> ...



However, if you are maintaining a residence elsewhere (e.g. mortgage) but are not married, you may only be required to pay rations.


----------



## msdx (17 Sep 2009)

I have one of these forms filled out. Should i contact my file manager right away or do you think i should just bring it with me to my swear in ceremony?


----------



## Romeo88 (17 Sep 2009)

Man $500 a month for food is pretty hefty. Year at college I got by on $200/month and I ate good. This better be gourmet food haha!


----------



## Gary D. in SK (2 Oct 2009)

the Q&R is pretty hefty for sure, ANd the food isn't that great (it's not bad, but for $500 a month you could eat a lot better even eating out everynight in civiland).  My warning to anyone with mortgages and families is be prepared to NOT get anything more than the single person without any other expenses for quite some time.  They have a wonderful way of screwing people here.  There are atleast four of us in my platoon who are still having out Q&R deducted when we shouldn't be because of red tape that has nothing do do with us.  Personally I have been getting full deductions and my family is borrowing cash, missing mortgage payments and taking food donations at home because of it and I'm now going into week 10 and there's nothing I can do.  I doubt now I'll see the corrections before I graduate and move to my next posting.  SO BE WARNED


----------



## hmorneau (11 May 2010)

Sorry to bring an old topic, but I'm in the same situation. I'm single, but I pay a rent ($900/month) and all the bill that come with it (electricity, insurance, etc.) I don't think it's fair that because I don't have a wife to live here (and to probably pay half of the rent) that I have to pay ration at my BMQ.

And I have a lease, I can't say, well I don't pay anymore... I will check with my Recruiting center, but I hope they have something for a situation like mine, if not, I don't know how I will manage to pay all the bill with the DEO Officer pay.


----------



## Strike (11 May 2010)

Algae said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring an old topic, but I'm in the same situation. I'm single, but I pay a rent ($900/month) and all the bill that come with it (electricity, insurance, etc.) I don't think it's fair that because I don't have a wife to live here (and to probably pay half of the rent) that I have to pay ration at my BMQ.
> 
> And I have a lease, I can't say, well I don't pay anymore... I will check with my Recruiting center, but I hope they have something for a situation like mine, if not, I don't know how I will manage to pay all the bill with the DEO Officer pay.



Rations = food, which is why you would be required to pay it if you are single.

As for the rent thing, can't answer that one.  Sorry.


----------



## hmorneau (11 May 2010)

I will contact my recruiting office, they are really good to sort out those thing. They are really easy to deal with.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, they may pay you up to a certain amount to break your lease.  Otherwise, make sure you bring a copy of your lease with you.


----------



## hmorneau (11 May 2010)

You know what I love with the army so far, it's that everything is already planed. No mather what happend, they have a procedure for everything. I really love that.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Algae said:
			
		

> You know what I love with the army so far, it's that everything is already planed. No mather what happend, they have a procedure for everything. I really love that.



Well, it only makes sense.  Why continue paying rent for a place that you're not going to move back to, in all likelihood?


----------



## Alea (11 May 2010)

Algae said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring an old topic, but I'm in the same situation. I'm single, but I pay a rent ($900/month) and all the bill that come with it (electricity, insurance, etc.) I don't think it's fair that because I don't have a wife to live here (and to probably pay half of the rent) that I have to pay ration at my BMQ.
> 
> And I have a lease, I can't say, well I don't pay anymore... I will check with my Recruiting center, but I hope they have something for a situation like mine, if not, I don't know how I will manage to pay all the bill with the DEO Officer pay.



Algae,

Here is what my recruiter told me, a few months ago:

Army helps you brake your lease, moves your furnitures/boxes into lockers (I don't know if this is the right word in English). You do pay for rations/room during your BMQ.
Once your get your "final" posting (that is after BMQ and all the courses you have to take related to your trade) and once you've found yourself a place to live, they deliver your personal belongings to your new address.

Depending where you do your BMQ, rations/room could go up to 600$/month.

All that being said, you did have the best attitude by saying you will contact your recruiter to find out about your questions.  :nod:

Alea


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

Not everyone has to pay for R & Q, remember.

If you maintain a residence, you don't pay quarters.  

If you have dependents (IAW the CF definition of the word) at that residence, you don't pay for rations as well.

Thats the basics of it.


----------



## MP_Bound (11 May 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Rations = food, which is why you would be required to pay it if you are single.
> 
> As for the rent thing, can't answer that one.  Sorry.



my mistake, i mis read

comment withdrawn


----------



## Nesopgal (11 May 2010)

When I was on BMQ the first time, I got a tasking with the clerks of AWT ( Pat platoon) and I was talking to one of the Cpl., she told me that if I was still paying for my apartment, and had proof of it, I would get compensated for that.
Even for people that live with mom and dad, but pay rent, and continue paying it while on BMQ can get compensated from what she told me.

*Edited for mistakes


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

MP_Bound said:
			
		

> actually, if you can prove to the CF that you are common law, or married, you are not required to pay for R&Q
> 
> this is the link
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=72515.0;attach=31924
> ...



...which wouldn't apply to someone who owns a home/rents and is single, which is what you will see Strike is talking about in what you quoted.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> When I was on BMQ the first time, I got a tasking with the clerks of AWT ( Pat platoon) and I was talking to one of the Cpl., she told me that if I was still paying for my apartment, and had proof of it, I would get compensated for that.
> Even for people that live with mom and dad, but pay rent, and continue paying it while on BMQ can't get compensated from what she told me.



Usually you require an acceptable piece of documentation, such as a lease, to prove you maintain a residence.

And...technically it is the parents residence, right?  So Johny doesn't have his OWN residence, he is at home still.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> When I was on BMQ the first time, I got a tasking with the clerks of AWT ( Pat platoon) and I was talking to one of the Cpl., she told me that if I was still paying for my apartment, and had proof of it, I would get compensated for that.
> Even for people that live with mom and dad, but pay rent, and continue paying it while on BMQ can get compensated from what she told me.



First off, you don't really get compensated, per se.  You would get free quarters at BMQ (and subsequent trades posting) and that's it.  They are not going to pay your rent.  I would imagine that they would expect you to quit that lease as soon as you're able as they are not going to give you free quarters forever, while you "maintain" a place that you will never live in again (owning a house is a whole different can of worms).  And if you pay rent to Mom and Dad, you had better have a lease.  Not just a note from Mommy.


----------



## hmorneau (11 May 2010)

Thanks for all the reply

For sure, in fact, the most expensive it's to be single. When I was with a girl friend, it's much less expensive since you share all expense. 

I will ask my recruiting center, and I can provide my lease if needed, I have one, and all other expense if they want to know. (university loan, car payment, etc.)

But the ration are the most expensive, (like nearly $500/month) (currently I eat for like 200 to 300$/month). I try to make a budget, and if I have to pay for the ration, I won't be able to pay all my expense. Anyway, I will check all this with my recruiter, everytime I was wondering for something, they sort it out for me.

I'm only leaving on September 6, so I still have few months to get all my things ready, for now I focus on my physical training, that's the only thing I have power on right now. 1 thing at the time!


----------



## Nesopgal (11 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> First off, you don't really get compensated, per se.  You would get free quarters at BMQ (and subsequent trades posting) and that's it.  They are not going to pay your rent.  I would imagine that they would expect you to quit that lease as soon as you're able as they are not going to give you free quarters forever, while you "maintain" a place that you will never live in again (owning a house is a whole different can of worms).  And if you pay rent to Mom and Dad, you had better have a lease.  Not just a note from Mommy.



Yes, that is what I meant, I just couldn't find the words so I said compensated (frenchy ). Thank you for clearing that up! As for the lease, I was told that a simple bank statement showing the money leaving one account  and going into another  (as long as all the information is on those statements) would be fine. (One of the recruits was in that exact situation)


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> As for the lease, I was told that a simple bank statement showing the money leaving one account  and going into another  (as long as all the information is on those statements) would be fine. (One of the recruits was in that exact situation)



Really?  Well, IMHO they've certainly gotten slack, if that is indeed the case.  I was paying rent to my sister when I joined.  What's to stop a person from making a payment to someone simply to avoid paying for quarters?  Hell, it could even be going into the same person's other account.

Algae, sorry about the expenses, but that's the way it goes.  Hopefully you will find that they will help you break your lease, store your stuff and then you won't have to worry about the utility bills.


----------



## Nesopgal (11 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really?  Well, IMHO they've certainly gotten slack, if that is indeed the case.  I was paying rent to my sister when I joined.  What's to stop a person from making a payment to someone simply to avoid paying for quarters?  Hell, it could even be going into the same person's other account.



Funny I said the exact same thing!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> As for the lease, I was told that a simple bank statement showing the money leaving one account  and going into another  (as long as all the information is on those statements) would be fine. (One of the recruits was in that exact situation)



Told by who?  Another recruit?  

I am not an RMS Clerk, nor do I play one of TV but I'd be highly surprised if they let you use a bank statement.

Seriously.


----------



## Nesopgal (11 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Told by who?  Another recruit?
> 
> I am not an RMS Clerk, nor do I play one of TV but I'd be highly surprised if they let you use a bank statement.
> 
> Seriously.



No as I said in my previous post, I was on a tasking with the AWT clerks. So I was discussing this with one of the Cpls.
Only saying what she told me.


----------



## hmorneau (25 Jul 2010)

So, I finally called my recruiter. And here how it sorts out.

They will pay some penalities (2 months) to break my lease.
They will move my stuff to a storage (free, no box to do).

I already spoke with the owner here, and he is fine with it. So again, problem solved. I will have plenty of money to pay the quarter/ration and other expense I have. 

Thanks all, don't over stress, just ask your recruiting center.


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

so i am just wondering, i know there is a $425 fee you have to pay if you are single and going to CFLRS. By the leagal letter of the law yes i am single, but technically im not i have a Girlfriend and a new baby that i will have to send money to take care of. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this. 

Thanks,

Lively


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> i know there is a $425 fee you have to pay if you are single and going to CFLRS





			
				Lively18 said:
			
		

> By the legal letter of the law yes i am single



You have answered your own question.

You will need to change your legal status - either marry her or meet the requirements to declare yourself common-law.

Common-Law Partnerships
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/15-06-eng.asp


----------



## jwtg (18 Mar 2011)

I'm curious, because I have no idea, if having a dependant (a new baby?) would be something that is considered as well?


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

The bigger question is: _does he provide for the residence for the dependent child?_ (I.e., rent/mortgage, utilities, etc., with bills and receipts to prove it.) That will determine the entitlement to be exempt from paying rations and quarters - the basic principle is that you maintain the costs of a principal residence in only one location.  If his girlfriend still lives with her mother and he's not paying rent for her and the child (and for himself when he is there), then the situation will have to be examined more closely by the school Orderly Room to establish the exact entitlements. But just saying he has a girlfriend and baby and that he's sending money home is not enough justification.


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The bigger question is: _does he provide for the residence for the dependent child?_ (I.e., rent/mortgage, utilities, etc., with bills and receipts to prove it.) That will determine the entitlement to be exempt from paying rations and quarters - the basic principle is that you maintain the costs of a principal residence in only one location. _*If his girlfriend still lives with her mother and he's not paying rent for her and the child (and for himself when he is there), then the situation will have to be examined more closely by the school Orderly Room to establish the exact entitlements. But just saying he has a girlfriend and baby and that he's sending money home is not enough justification.*_



We actually live in the basement apartment of her mothers house in which we do pay rent i don't know how they will look at it, although it would really suck to have to pay rent their, car payment, insurance, baby necessities, baby sitter, and then have to pay another $425 a month of lodgings there.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> We actually live in the basement apartment of her mothers house in which we do pay rent i don't know how they will look at it,



Do you have a lease or rental agreement?


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

no unfourtunatly, thats the thing and only one of us could clain our child as a dependant on tax because we are not married or common-law


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

OK, so, if you have been following along, you'll notice that each line of inquiry has ended up with whether or not you have documentary proof of the status you claim to hold. That should give you some idea of what you will need to do before you arrive at St Jean and start to tell people why you think you shouldn't have to pay for quarters.


----------



## PiperDown (18 Mar 2011)

Is the child yours?

If so, I believe you don't have to wait a year before you are entitled to common law benefits if you have a child with a person.
IE..  once the child is born, and you are living as a family you are declared common law.   ( even if that's in your moms basement)


----------



## Flips13 (18 Mar 2011)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> Is the child yours?
> 
> If so, I believe you don't have to wait a year before you are entitled to common law benefits if you have a child with a person.
> IE..  once the child is born, and you are living as a family you are declared common law.   ( even if that's in your moms basement)



I believe this quote is true. I was considered ''automatically'' common-law when the baby came out. They need some things to show this though like all 3 of your birth certificates. I don't really remember since it was a while ago but it was quite the process I had to bring them in to meet my Officer etc. Not quite sure how it is going into basic though. That was when i was in battalion. Either ask your recruiter or when you get to the school and fill out all those papers ask your instructor. Just bring along photocopy's in case.


----------



## Lare (18 Mar 2011)

My girlfriend and I are commonlaw (living together 4 years) and have a 2 year old daughter. We also have a rental agreement, and have been claiming commonlaw on our taxes. 

With that said, this is the first Ive heard of any kind of special treatment pay-wise. I was budgeting with the assumption of paying R&Q. Is this exemption something one has to ask for, or is it handled in the first week of BMQ during the administrative paperwork? We'll manage fine without the extra money, but im sure anything extra (whether the full 425 or a partial amount) would make my girlfriends life a little easier. (Not to say it isn't already.)

Is this something I should inquire about if/when I get the call, before I leave for basic, so I know what exactly I would have to bring document-wise, or will this be brought up on its own?


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

yea i think i am going to go to the CFRC and find out more info on this cause it would be really nice if i didnt have to pay the R&Q. If i have to i will deal with it but if i dont then i would like to know i dont.


----------



## jnunes13 (20 Mar 2011)

EchoHotel06 said:
			
		

> For BMQ at St. Jean:
> 
> *SINGLE*
> Rations - $493.00/month
> ...



Hi there, I have a quick question about this... An earlier post (and what I have seen on the CFLRS Website) stated that R and Q is $425 per month... If these numbers you posted are correct, than its cheaper to pay for R and Q than just Rations on their own... Is this the case, or are some of these prices incorrect?

Thanks!


----------



## OBigD (20 Mar 2011)

I am common law (living together 2 years) and have filed taxes as such. We own a house and split everything 50/50...however, my two questions are as follows:

1) Are the tax returns enough to prove the common law relationship?

2) The bills and mortgage go out of her account (we do not have a joint account, only a joint CC for groceries, etc.) What would suffice to prove I pay into this residence? House title?

Any insight is greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## Cadaren (20 Mar 2011)

I just proved my CLR with a lease in both our name, a receipt of our rent for 2010 and a current bill from both of us.  Bring a copy of your title and a current bill like your joint CC receipt.  In fact bring as much proof that you can to prove you've been living together for a year.  Our Regt just had a bunch of PATs come through that tried to cheat the system and now that our clerks had a chance to check out their paperwork they have to pay back upwards of $4000.  Bring as much as you can.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2011)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> Our Regt just had a bunch of PATs come through that tried to cheat the system and now that our clerks had a chance to check out their paperwork they have to pay back upwards of $4000.  Bring as much as you can.



Maybe one or two did, but that R&Q foulup was the fault of the School, and not the members. They were told that R&Q was covered since they were posted to the school for training, when in fact when attach posted to the Regt they were required to pay R&Q. PAT Ptes didn't know any better, and didn't ask questions when someone in authority told them R&Q was free.


----------



## Lare (22 Mar 2011)

Just did a quick search using google and found this thread:

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/72515.0.html

It answered all of my questions, a good read for anyone concerned about the topics in this thread.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Mar 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> Just did a quick search using google and found this thread:
> 
> http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/72515.0.html
> 
> It answered all of my questions, a good read for anyone concerned about the topics in this thread.



Someone used search! You are a shining example for everyone that's new to the forums. Can we sticky just this post?  ;D


----------



## Lare (22 Mar 2011)

Sorry, i dont know how that happened, must have had something to do with typing on my phone.... I meant to ask.....

Can we bring laptops to basic?


----------

